# Big Buck Down



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Sat in the driving rain lastnight and managed to harvest a good 8 pt. He came in to my stand, cut behind it at 10 yds - I picked my spot, let the arrow fly. He jumped, ran 10 yds turned around and fell over.

He weighed 205lbs field dressed. Guess him to be 250-260 live weight.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Congratulations! Went out this morning, nothing moving around.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice work man!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Wow, great buck!


----------



## eyedream (Aug 24, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!!:!


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats, well done!!


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

good lookin buck


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

did you get it weighed


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Congratz man, love the early season bow deer!!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Great buck man! You gotta love when they drop within sight!


----------



## Kaiser878 (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats! Way to put the whacken on him! I havent gotten to get out due to work this weekend, other than opening morning! Cant wait to get at it tomorrow!
Way to go!


----------



## solocam03 (Feb 1, 2009)

wow thats great! congrats! looks like his neck is swollen already, he woulda looked like a hog in full rut. lol


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

i sat in the rain sat and sun all i got was ..............soaked lol did see seven doe 
nice deer man


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

littleking said:


> did you get it weighed


Yes, 205lbs on the scale.

Guys,
Thanks for the nice remarks!!

Not my biggest antlered deer, but he is still a blessing!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

WeekendWarrior said:


> Yes, 205lbs on the scale.
> 
> Guys,
> Thanks for the nice remarks!!
> ...


very nice, what a pig!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice looking deer, congrats on an awesome buck.


----------

